# video of Zoey & Cholla



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We've uploaded a video of our morning routine with Zoey & Cholla. I get them out to cuddle for just a minute & to check on them. Make sure they're OK, etc. But mostly, it's just good to start the day off with a hedgie. Even if it's a grumpy hedgie that you just woke up. :lol:

Neither of them did exactly what they usually do - I'm blaming the video camera. 

Usually Zoey will play a game with me. She will be in a ball, looking me in the eye & will POP out a foot. I'll say "Is that for me?" & grab it & she will pull it back into the ball. Then a second later, she will POP out the other foot. We go back & forth for a bit, until she's had enough & then she'll do the "let me down" dance.

Usually Cholla isn't a huffy little ball. When I roll him out of his cuddle house, he's usually already spread eagle. :roll: Again, I'm blaming the camera. 

With both hedgies, when they ball up, I put my nose up to their nose. It's our little thing. They know it's me & come out of the ball pretty quickly.

Here's the video - Zoey's first, then Cholla.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww such cuties!!!
PJM, I love the way you interact with your hedgies. You can tell they recognize and absolutely adore you ^_^

Kashi is probably the BIGGEST grump in the mornings LOL I don't bother him other than checking on him by giving him a little poke or a peek into his snuggle sack and he'll just huff and be like "GO AWAY I'M TRYING TO SLEEP" :lol:

Your hedgies are adorable, but my, Zoey seems HUGE compared to my Kashi O_O


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It's not you...it IS the camera, I swear. I don't know how they know what a camera is but they know.

I really need to get a video of Snarf McGrumpypants when I first wake him...your two are NOT grumpy! :lol: 

I love Zoey's letmedownletmedownletmedownLET. ME. DOWN. dance. You can actually hear the "ehn's", too. Cholla is so sweet and has a pretty fair dance goin', too.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'd probably have lots more video of them if I either had bigger hands, or more of them. :lol: Or if I knew how to do videos. :roll: 

Zoey is a bit of a fluffer. Compared to Cholla, she's over 100 grams more than he is. But it just makes her cuddly.  

Cholla cracks me up when we give him a few mealies at one time - he tries to stuff as many as he can in his mouth at once. Guess he'll worry about chewing them later! :lol: Little piggy. Anyway, I usually only give him 1 at a time, because I don't want him to choke. 

I had so much fun - I want to go wake them up again. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Anyway, I usually only give him 1 at a time, because I don't want him to choke.


I know what you mean: I occasionally find whole, intact mealies on Snarf's wheel in the morning...they've been...um...pooped out...  I always think what a waste - the little rotter: he didn't even chew them, let alone taste them! :roll:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

your bond with your hedgies is beautiful.

just curious: what kind of cages are those?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

i got Cholla's cage from Petco - it's 39x21x18.

Zoey's came with her cage. I don't know what it is, but its 30x18x18. It's a bit smaller than Cholla's cage, but she's been in it her whole life, & is on the wheel a bit less than Cholla, so I thought it would still be OK. 

We made some modifications to both cages. Reduced the height, added the 2nd floor & included tunnels instead of just ramps.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The video was great and the bond you have with them is wonderful  I wondered about the cages too because I really liked them. If I got another hedgie I'd like to get one like that because the place I would put the cage wouldn't work with the FN, it looks like there is a lot of room in those. I've looked before but it always helps to have a hedgie reference to actually see  Ty for the vid.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for this video! A realistic video of handling little hedgies. They are so adorable. They obviously trust you. And that Cholla! Little piggy wiggy! I would love to see another video like this!!!!!!!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJ--let me know if you find out the name of Cholla's cage.  i also want a FN in the long run, but space is an issue.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I keep looking on their website & haven't been able to find the cage. But I believe there is one at the store. The next time I go, I'll get a picture of it & take down some info.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

What a sweet video! I love the nose thing you do - so very cute. Occasionally I will do that with Liam, but I'm so wary of my little biter that I'm always afraid he'll take a chunk off of my nose tip! :lol: 

Zoey's 'let me down' dance was so cute. Liam can't stand being on his back most of the time; he starts doing that dance and trying to flip himself over almost immediately. 

And Cholla stuffing the mealies in his mouth! What a cutie. You're a lucky hedgie mom, PJM!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks! I sure do love having them around. I have to get more video of Zoey being a little clown. They both keep us entertained.


----------

